# To buy or not to buy?



## jkkfam89 (Mar 22, 2007)

There is a gun store going out of business by me. They hav a P245 for $600. I have always wanted a sig. I know they have discontinued this gun, but is it still worth it? The gun feels great in my hand and the reviews say it shoots great.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

To me that is half the game. If it feels good when I pick it up. I will shoot good with it. Hey if you like it get it and don't look back or listen to somebody who is bad mouthing it. Enjoy it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If it feels good and does you well, it's worth it. I'd say go for it.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

The fact that they don't make it any more is not really (in my opinion) an issue. Sig is solid and reliable. There will always be parts for it and gunsmiths to work on it. The price seems good so if you really like it, buy it.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree. Hard to go wrong with sigs.


----------

